# God and the Ultimate Cause of Sin



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 13, 2006)

Is it fair to say that the confessional stance on the issue of the existence of sin is that God is the ultimate cause although He is not the author?

Who, within the reformed confessional church, teaches such?

I am looking for quotes by respectable theologians who assert such.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris,

The question has been labored at great length on this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=14149#pid199476


----------

